
Nuance, Swype, Siri - the next steps in Mobile - Vikash
http://microreviews.org/nuance-swype-siri-the-next-steps-in-mobile/
======
_tarak_
Vikash!!!! is it beginning of the end for Apple (Or d second nail in the
coffin of Apple- First nail everybody knows!!)

